

_Why, Ruby Dramas, and Dynamiting Courtlandt - listrophy
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2012/09/07/_why-ruby-dramas-and-dynamiting-courtlandt#.UEpwfKQeeGN

======
pyrotechnick
Care, this path leads to Lucifer.

